# My slideshow of '07



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I live in a duplex, so unfortunately we don't have room for much... I put black construction sheeting around our carport for our party, decorated the porch, front room, kitchen, hallway and front bathroom. The bathroom was "wallpapered" in Freddy scene-setters, bloody towels, candles and a lone red light bulb... "Nightmare" soundtrack was playing from inside the vanity... too spooky for some guests to pee in there without an escort. Here's some pictures taken thru October last year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great pics looks like fun


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job..
I like those skellys in the pumpkin 
and the light saber thru that one pumpkin looks good ...dif idea


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

It really _was_ fun. This was the first time I decorated to even half the extent I'd like to... maybe this year I'll get some props made, and have a bigger party. Hey... maybe I'll even take a few pictures past 9pm knowing I have a few friends online to show off to. Judging from all the "word of mouth" interest arising from last year... well, let's just say fun _will_ be had by all, and cops could very well be called due to late night shenanigans! Woot, woot!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Gave me some new ideas to borrow. hehe.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job Night Owl!!!! Definitely will be stealing some of the ideas from you for my dining room area. Thanks sooo much for sharing.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll... Made my day!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Great pics!
Well done!


----------

